# A ladies joke.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Its a cracker!.

TOILET PAPER

Fresh from my shower, I stand in front of the mirror complaining to my 
husband that my breasts are too small.

Instead of characteristically telling me it's not so, he 
uncharacteristically comes up with a suggestion.

If you want your breasts to grow, then every day take a piece of
toilet paper and rub it between them for a few seconds".

Willing to try anything, I fetch a piece of toilet paper and stand
in front of the mirror, rubbing it between my breasts.

"How long will this take?" I asked.

They will grow larger over a period of years," my husband replies.

I stopped. "Do you really think rubbing a piece of toilet paper
between my breasts every day will make my breasts larger over the
years?"

Without missing a beat he says, "Worked for your backside, didn't it?"


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Risque..................but V. funny


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dare I sugest Andrex

Dave p


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

How true :lol: :lol: 

Loddy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think that is disgusting, sexist, rude, and bloody funny.

Kev.


----------

